# Winter Park, Colorado



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I see you made to Faser, the creek is always fun. MJ is nice because there are really no green or blue trails so it does not get that crowded...also some serious tree runs and pow stashes to be had. Last year I was up there around 3-4 days a week...going to be mostly a weekend warrior this but I really do like the mountain...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

i brought my gf up to winterpark for a week during springbreak last year. she picked up skiing fast enough at winterpark that she was doing the maryjane blue run on the 2nd and 3rd day. the mountain was awsome and it wasnt very crowded. if u go to the restraunt in fraser called Garcias or something like that.. u can ask for the bartender's house shot "the panty dropper"
 ty bartender if u read this.. b/c it worked great on my gf hahaha


----------



## tannerduncan (Dec 5, 2007)

Winter Park is great. First mountain I'd ever been to, 15 years ago. I finally got back there 2 years ago and had to go again last year, only to find they have added the Panoramic Express. I didn't leave Mary Jane for 3 days. Usually good snow and good riding. I had the best Salmon dish ever last year. I think it was at Deno's.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

anyone know the present conditions there, Ill be at winter park on monday the 15th and riding on tuesday. So I want to know what I can expect


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's been nuking. In the last 48 hours Winterpark has gotten 20". More snow is on the way. Right now not much of the resort is open. Rumor is Mary Jane will open Sunday, maybe Monday. I would say you have a good chance of having more than half the mountain open when you arrive. Maybe even close to 100%, minus the hike to spots.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

sweet. Im still down if anyone wants to meet up and cruise mary jane then. Ill be riding tuesday-friday


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

i will be at winter park 26or27-jan1. How good is the Mt compared to copper, keystone, brekinridg, and vail? thoughs are the previous mts i have been to.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's all in the same basic region as those resorts. Winterpark tends to get more snowfall than Summit County. Vail and Wintepark get about the same snowfall. 

Park at Winterpark is something they have been stepping up but it's still not at the level of the other resorts you mentioned. The tree riding at Winterpark, more specifically Mary Jane is argueably the best in the state. Especially if you can handle expert terrain. Overall it's my preferred front range resort when I am riding lifts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

sounds good i love thoughs tree runs. Will i be running into a long cat track at the end of any blacks?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Corona Way is the only lengthy cat track at the resort. As long as you can point it and keep your speed, you might have 20 yards you have to skate or hike just before the lift. You should be able to cruise the rest. 

The out from Vasquez Cirque and backside of Parsene's can be a bit of a pita. Again, point it. The more you turn, the more likely you'll get stuck. Fortunately with the new lift back there, it isn't much to deal with either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

i dont have trouble going fast so hopefully that isnt a prob. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

they opened up quite a bit more of WP this weekend...if we get a few more large storms we should be in good shape...It is a bit sketchy in the sections of trees you can get into at this point and I hit a bunch of stumps....still was a lot of fun...BR


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

i keep checking the site and it looks like the back isnt open yet. But the weather says its going to stay cold and snow about every other other day. It should just add on. I cant wait till the 27th to see what its all about.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mary Jane is supposed to open Tuesday. As far as the "back area" goes. If you are talking Vasquez Cirque and Backside of Parsene's, you probably won't get any of those areas open until January. Most of the rest of the mountain could be open in short order if the storm cycle continues like predicted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

i dont know i have never been there. But on the map it loooks like panoramic express looks like it takes you to some fun runs. I have done blacks but i dont know about chutes. I would have to look at it.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

It was warm on Sunday and everything froze overnight at Winter Park. It was pretty firm on Monday. I'll be back up on Saturday and then I'm headed over to Copper Mtn on Sunday to compete in USASA. Copper has gotten more snow and has more terrain open right now. They have more park stuff open right now too. I ran into the entire Burton team there last week. I got to meet and chat a bit with Shaun White too. He's a really nice guy. The trainer I was with trained his younger half-brother Trevor down in NZ this past summer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

daysailer1 said:


> It was warm on Sunday and everything froze overnight at Winter Park. It was pretty firm on Monday. I'll be back up on Saturday and then I'm headed over to Copper Mtn on Sunday to compete in USASA. Copper has gotten more snow and has more terrain open right now. They have more park stuff open right now too. I ran into the entire Burton team there last week. I got to meet and chat a bit with Shaun White too. He's a really nice guy. The trainer I was with trained his younger half-brother Trevor down in NZ this past summer.


dang thats tight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

my gf's parent have a house up in fraser im gonna go hit up mary jane and WP today and tomorrow actually. gonna be pretty good snow


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I rode this morning and it was pretty good, there is a decent amount of MJ open that allows access to some of the better tree runs. I found a pretty serious rock to drop off of, well serious for me...as it was much higher than I am tall. Had a great time, but there are still plenty of rocks around at this point. A few more storms and all should be good....


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

So tomorrow I leave on my trip, and if anyone wants to ride in WP between tuesday and thursday let me know. PM me a phone number and Ill call and hit you up


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

the weather report says theres going to be a few small storms between here and christmas. 2in 4in .....nothing major but hopefully it will add up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

hit up MJ yesterday, they got dumped on pretty good the night before. really good pow day


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

KC KONG said:


> the weather report says theres going to be a few small storms between here and christmas. 2in 4in .....nothing major but hopefully it will add up.


That is how Colorado generally gets their snow. 2-6" storms everyday or every other day for weeks on end. It adds up big time.


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

How big is winterparks layout?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it is now just officially over 3,000 acres. About 600-700 of it is the hike to terrain of Vasquez Cirque. It is definitely a good sized mountain.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I think it is now just officially over 3,000 acres. About 600-700 of it is the hike to terrain of Vasquez Cirque. It is definitely a good sized mountain.


you saying all of winter park just opened except for the hike to stuff?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nope. I was just answering dirtygerman's question as to how big Winterpark is. The reason I mentioned the hike to acreage is because it's not lift served. Everything else you can ride a lift to get to it. 

As far as terrain opening. I suspect that after this week they will be pretty close to 100% open. We are just getting nailed by storms right now. I was up at the Jane last Saturday. The resort seemed to be about 2-3ft away from having most of the terrain open. With the storms that are rolling in right now I think that is going to happen. They will probably get Parsene's Bowl open by Christmas weekend if things continue how they are. Maybe 80% of the mountain by the first of the year, maybe more. Right now we are pretty much seeing a repeat of last year, which was one of the best I have seen out here since 1990.


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

Right on I'm going out there from jan. 16-24 if anyone is out there shoot me a pm Ill be checking my pm's while I'm out there for shure.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^By those dates, you have a good chance that most everything will be open. The Cirque is generally the last thing to open which they try to do by mid Jan.


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats what I like to hear


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

ill be out there the 2nd to the 8th of january, anyone going out there at that time??


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll almost certainly be there for at least one if not two days. Seeing as how I am a pass holder. As always, if you see a snowboarder hitch hiking on Berthoud Pass with a dog, give him a ride, ya just might meet a forum member.


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

how much is your ski pass? And if I see you Ill def. give you a ride if you see a floridian having a hard time driving up the pass look out lol...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

My season pass was $430 give or take $10 I forget. It's the Superpass plus which is a season pass at both Copper and Winterpark, plus 6 days at Steamboat.


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you know were I might be able to find lift tickets deals at? I called winterpark last week they were telling me that lift tickets in january are around $80 a day so that comes out to around 800 bones for the two of us


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's super easy to get lift ticket deals. Just shoulder tap season pass holders. I would say 60-70% of the people there will be a pass holder. Pass holders can purchase up to 4 lift tickets a day for a huge discount. It usually puts the price around $50 a day. Not sure what the discount is this year, but guaranteed it will be at least $20 off if not more. It's not hard to do, I get tickets for strangers several times a season. If I am not using the days for friends (I almost never am) then I have no problem using them for a stranger. It's not like I won't have another 4 to use the next day. Just ask someone. If at first you don't succeed try try again. By the second or third person you'll find someone who will hook you up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

i will be there the 25-1st. Whats a run i should get to first if theres a few inches of powder?


----------



## Hayes (Nov 13, 2008)

It sounds like Winter Park is going to have a great year snow wise! I'll be out there with some friends from Jan 21-25. Can't wait to hit the pow!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

KC KONG said:


> i will be there the 25-1st. Whats a run i should get to first if theres a few inches of powder?



Heh, if I told ya I'd have to kill ya...

In reality I would have to show you because it's that difficult to find the good spots. 

For one I would try Parsene's bowl. Hop the Panoramic Express to the top and ride down the gut of the bowl. Veer to the left of the clear cut and get in the trees there. That spot is not seeing as much action with the new runs cut for the six pack. It still gets had, but not quite as quickly. Lap it a couple times. 

On the way to Paresenne's bowl take Columbine. After you pass the cut off for Bluebell go maybe another 25-50 yards and veer hard right into the trees. You should probably see a few in tracks there. Drop in down through the trees and you'll eventually get spat out on Bluebell then catch the Panoramic up to Parsenne's. That should get you started.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

sound good and thanks alot


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I just got an email from Winterpark. Looks like they are opening Paresene's Bowl on Friday, which is a pretty early open for that terrain. Which of course means we have been getting a ton of snow. Yay.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I was out on Jane today and it was harsh. I mean like sandpaper to the face harsh. but after the winds died a little and the flakes got fluffier it was amazing, Ive never had so much fun on moguls before. I did eat some serious shit on the sleeper though when I hit a mogul I didnt see in the whiteout and got massive air. it was nuts


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

you think there will be long lines?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

ehh I was at super gay at 845 and the lines were pretty long, but after cruising down edelweiss to panoramic I got the 7th chair up for the whole season )) and got to make first tracks after ducking the rope along the catwalk (wind was nasty, so were the rocks) and again when they opened up the runs right to the left off the lift. At no time during my entire trip did I have to deal with long lines, I love WP, I love MJ, and I love the bowl 

Bowl + Mary Jane + 12,060 ft. = High goodness

watch out for outhouse right to the left of zephyr express, its a pain in the ass but fun, drunken frenchman is highly suggested if you like moguls


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad you had fun at the homeplace. Outhouse and Drunken Frenchman are fun runs. I was making snowboarders out of skiers over on the Winter Park side today. They were all from Texas, Ill. and Kansas. It was a great class.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I barely touched WP all 4 days I rode, I was on Jane all day every day.even after two days of riding there were places with untouched snow and it was incredible. there was nothing like cruising down the bowl and making first tracks on my runs, so sweet, a little sketchy but my bataleons base in indestructilbe. Rocks, trees, stumps, branches. ski poles, I ran over it all and barely a scratch


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad you found the goods. Winter Park is so much fun and so under the radar for most people. Sounds like you are ready to put a Band-Aid on your helmet and declare yourself a member of "The Jane Gang". If you see a tall skinny guy on skis with "Bob Barnes" on his nametag, tell him you heard he was pretty good in the bumps.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got back from winter park today. It was great!! I like it more then Keystone and Brek overall. But you cant beat Keystones park. The 25 and 26 were the best snowboarding conditions i have ever had. There was about one foot of pow each day. 

The 27 we went to Keystone to board with some friends and it just didnt compair. There was ice on every run. At winter park i didnt hit ice once.

28th went snowmobieling

29th it was warm and crowded. But i can imagin what keystone and brek would of been like. 

I cant wait to go back. Me and my buddie might take a bus trip back to winter park in late january. 

Does the Parsenn and Vasques bowles turn into mogules later in the season?


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Did you happen to see someone roaring around on a yellow snowbike wearing yellow pants on the 25th? :laugh: I didn't get any work and it was pretty dead so, I took one out for a spin all day. I have to say, it was alot of fun. If you lay it over, you can really carve the things. It's fun on rollers and jumps too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I did see soneone on one of thoughs things. I dont remember what they were wearing but it was prob you. I also saw a one leged skier and a few of thoughs things that you sit on and have little skis on your hands.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I think i am going back out to winter park jan. 22. Is everything usually open by then? I want to maybe try some chuets. I would atleast like to go look at them. What would be the easiest one to start on?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry to reply late KC. I got your PM. I was up on Berthoud Pass on Saturday-Sunday and Winterpark was blasting the Cirque. I am pretty sure it will be open by the time you get out again. Check out the Headwall and Alphabet chutes if they are open. For a bit of a warm up try Runaway on Mary Jane Mountain. If you like that you can step it up to Jeff's Chute and Awe Chute if it's open. Those are some of the steepest ones at the resort.

You can pretty much ride right up to the chutes on Mary Jane mountain, you can do a little boot packing but it's minimal. Less than 5 minutes of it. For Vasquez Cirque it's about a 30 minute hike out there give or take how far in you go. Lot's of great powder stashes in the trees after you do the chutes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

k sounds good hope theres lots of new snow and pow


----------

